# Alaskas First



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, we are about 1 hour out from embarking on our first trip north and the Great Alaskan get together. Will post more from the camp ground.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PICTURES too!







How else will the rest of us see Alaska?


----------



## Mom (Aug 4, 2007)

usmc03 said:


> Well, we are about 1 hour out from embarking on our first trip north and the Great Alaskan get together. Will post more from the camp ground.


What direction are you headed? Looks like you're from Anchorage ... we just left Soldotna on Wednesday and flew back to Texas. Soldotna is home for us and we always see a lot of Outbackers on the road. Some day we will have an outback up there - right now they don't let us have enough time off from work to take our vacations by road. We'd be interested in keeping up with your rally.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, got back about two hours ago and am tired. Pictures will be posted soon. Everyone had a great time and it was great to meet some of the people and put faces to names. Only three of us showed up, PFLOCK, AKDREAM and me, but we had a great time and the weather cooperated.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> Well, got back about two hours ago and am tired. Pictures will be posted soon. Everyone had a great time and it was great to meet some of the people and put faces to names. Only three of us showed up, PFLOCK, AKDREAM and me, but we had a great time and the weather cooperated.


Here is a link to some pictures. I didn't get any group photos, wasn't in charge of the camera this trip.

Alaska Rally Pictures


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

usmc03 said:


> Well, got back about two hours ago and am tired. Pictures will be posted soon. Everyone had a great time and it was great to meet some of the people and put faces to names. Only three of us showed up, PFLOCK, AKDREAM and me, but we had a great time and the weather cooperated.


Here is a link to some pictures. I didn't get any group photos, wasn't in charge of the camera this trip.

Alaska Rally Pictures
[/quote]

Does anyone else get this message when clicking on the link? (linky no worky







)

Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

*The error returned was:*
Sorry, but you do not have permission to use this feature. If you are not logged in, you may do so using the form below if available.

*Useful Links*


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah I get the error too, so no pictures for me. Too bad, Alaska is really nice at this time of the year.

Kos


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

USMC03

I think if you go into My Controls ->Your Albums-> Under Album Manager select Edit for the gallery linked above.

Verify that the following checkbox is selected "Checking this box will allow other users to view your album."


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry, try now.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

usmc03 said:


> Sorry, try now.


Looks good now!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Beautiful country for sure... Good looking TT & TV too


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice! who is wearing the Police Week shirt? We went to Police Week one year, very touching candlelight ceremony


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Very nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like a beautiful location for a rally!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks awesome - beautiful scenery. I wish we could have been there to join you. DD #1 was looking at your pics and said "I have to go get my Alaska book!".

-CC


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Very nice! who is wearing the Police Week shirt? We went to Police Week one year, very touching candlelight ceremony


That was me. I went this year, my first and was amazed. I am going to do my best to attend more of them.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

usmc03 said:


> Very nice! who is wearing the Police Week shirt? We went to Police Week one year, very touching candlelight ceremony


That was me. I went this year, my first and was amazed. I am going to do my best to attend more of them.
[/quote]

We would love to attend more too but it is quite a little ways away from home!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Absolutely incredible country. A trip on the Alaska Highway is on our wish list, take a good 4-6 weeks to see as much as we can. Thanks for the great pictures.


----------

